# Working at Abu Dhabi airport under husband sponsorship



## fifi84 (Feb 10, 2014)

Hi guys,

I like to ask you , if possible to work for Etihad but remaining under the sponsorship of my husband?
Thanks in advance


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

yes. Your husband would give a simple letter of no objection to your working. Your employer will register you with the ministry of labour


----------



## fifi84 (Feb 10, 2014)

Thank you Rsinner ,

do you know somebody in person doing that?


----------



## MuhammadHussain (May 22, 2012)

@ fifi84,

I think you must be under the Sponsorship of your employer to get registered with the Ministry of Labor. The spouse visa by default is not a work visa. It is a residency visa only under the sponsorship of your husband. The best point of contact for you will be the HR department of your prospective employer.


----------

